# Convent & Monastery Accommodations Around The World



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 24, 2011)

London is here, too , at a Friends/Quaker house and a college. NYC & Cambridge, Ma . are also listed.

Basic accommodations around the world here. Nothing fancy, but if you need a few days or weeks, consider staying in an old convent or monastery.

You might do better at a B & B, but this is another option.

http://www.goodnightandgodbless.com/accommodation.html



This isn't for everyone and is probably just a category or two above hosteling, however, it's economical.  I had a friend who stayed at the one in Rome while she took a cooking class one week and an art class on the following. She enjoyed it, but missed the A/C.

There's a monastery near me and although the rooms are dormimtory like, it has served as a basis for some friends of mine full summer stay.


----------



## IreneLF (Jul 24, 2011)

Great link, thanks.
Stayed in a place run by nuns in Oslo many years ago. Very reasonable and the cleanest place you'd ever seen!


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 29, 2011)

Interesting site.  I have seen the one that handles only Italy, but not one that is international.


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you for great info. 
Going to Europe in several weeks, maybe I can use one of them during trip.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 29, 2011)

There is a chance that my job may go bye-bye soon and that's okay. In fact,
I'm hoping (in an odd way) , that it does. My mortgage is paid and I'm a happy camper.

 Having taken care of Mum for the past 10-12 years with Alzheimer's (she passed in January) and the 3 Beagles who each had long & drawn out battles with cancer, I find myself untethered from caring for (which I did gladly) another living thing and may take a long trip.

If so, I hope to go to Europe/Scandinavia for three months staying at some of the places posted above and in timeshares.  I am going on a medical mission to Honduras in November if all works out, but that is volunteer work and not play time.

Yep, I do like Gold Crowns and level 8 Marriotts, but wouldn't mind returning to the basic accommodations of my younger days. Just a clean room with a private bath, but lots of days to go out and explore.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.  I had heard about this from someone a while back and wondered where are these places/how much for these places.  If I remember right, he said many have certain rules - time to be back, eating arrangements, etc.

Very good info. Thank you again.


----------

